# Anyone hit by the Super Derecho?



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone in the path of the Super Derecho?

Any photos of the damage?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not here we're in a draught. But my daughter is currently at my moms house for the summer and they got hit.

This pic was downtown where they are.










My cousins garage









backview of the garage


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We were hit but no pictures.  (taking the new sucky camera back and getting a different one, is on my list) I think where we live in a deep hollow, saved us from most of it. The folks on the ridge top ... wow ... the folks up the road lost a large amount of their older (and huge) white pines. 

We were without power for about 24 hours, my parents in W.Va were hit harder and just got their power back.

To put it in simple terms ... "What a mess!"


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Today I learned what a Derecho is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derecho


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ive never heard of this before, ya learn something new every day.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

That name is about as dumb as I can think of....just behind a "Haboob!"


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

some rain but mostly high winds....lost power for a day and a half...TG for my generator....kept the fridge and freezers going!........would have hated to have lost all my hard work from my garden.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I lost power for a little over six hours last night. That was terrible. I had to just stare at a dead computer screen and imagine the internet.


----------

